# Vent Thread



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I just needed to vent, with other people that love their dogs as much as I do lol.

I consider my dogs like family. They ARE my kids. 

My mom and her boyfriend (whom live together) are having a BBQ this Saturday for both whole sides of the families to meet finally. I've met all his kids but my brother hasn't met any of them. All of my aunts and uncles from my mom sides, their kids, and vice versa for his side will be there. 

Last weekend they told me I'm more than welcome to bring Abbie and Murph. Okay, good cause I would want to anyways lol.

Tonight my mom tells me that there will be no dogs at the BBQ because "some of the adults arent big fans of dogs and there will be little grandchildren there". Ummm....wtf???? They are even sending their two dogs to someone elses house for the day *eyeroll*. 

Now I'm annoyed because I was looking forward to bringing Murph. He's such a social butterfly. People always enjoy him and he's perfectly friendly, nice and small, and always a blast to have around. I almost don't even want to go because of this new development but I know that's just me being a brat. But it's annoying!




And we just got home from running errands and puppy class, and I was walking Abbie into her apartment building and these two people that live in another building were coming out of mine. These people always look like jerks, and excuse my stereotype, but they look like white trash. They just seem to have bad attitudes whenever I see them around the complex. Abbie let out ONE bark at them, and the woman says as she's walking out "stupid mutt". 


Oh man. I almost lost it. Next time we see her out there, if she says anything, I swear to god.....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well for the BBQ, Ive dealt with that VERY recently in the past....I just dont go!:tongue1:

and as for the other thing, with Abbie...like I said...I will SOOO help you jack them up!!!:happy:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well now, you have a good excuse to leave the BBQ early haha! Have to check on the dogs at home, Have to go let them out! Have to feed them! But that's a shame these people will miss out on the cuteness of your dogs,they have to get use to dogs, and other things around them! My goodness you could have them leashed and so could your folks, no problem! Oh well good excuse to leave haha!

The woman who said "stupid mutt"~ you know there are always those type around aren't there! They have to make idiots of themselves by opening their mouths and saying something absurd, just down right DUMB. Next time you see her tell her your "stupid mutt" as she refers to the pup, (hate those types) just may bite her next time the pup sees her, so she just better be careful around him heehee! Or you can totally ignore her comments,and laugh when you walk away! That's probably the best just look at her and laugh and walk away, keep her guessing why your laughing right at her! Ahh people some have class and well then a lot don't heehee!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Megs,

Not exactly the place for an unbiased opinion 

You want a quick route to my bad side? Do something to indicate to me you don't like Dogs. You know when a young man goes to meet a girls father for the first time and he has this "LOOK" while watching you? Yeah, thats pretty much me with my Dogs. First time you meet them, you are being watched to see if you like Dogs and know how to appreciate their love. Right or wrong, thats how I do it


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Megs,
> 
> Not exactly the place for an unbiased opinion
> 
> You want a quick route to my bad side? Do something to indicate to me you don't like Dogs. You know when a young man goes to meet a girls father for the first time and he has this "LOOK" while watching you? Yeah, thats pretty much me with my Dogs. First time you meet them, you are being watched to see if you like Dogs and know how to appreciate their love. Right or wrong, thats how I do it


I don't trust anyone who doesn't like dogs...animals in general, for that matter.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't go to family gatherings any more, they don't like my dogs, never have, and no doubt ever will, so it's easier for me to stay away, it helps being 300 miles apart too mind you!

Insofar as negative comments about dogs, I hear them all the time with two Rotties, or a "look" - I usually just smile sweetly and I know my dogs are beautifully behaved (most ofthe time!) their loss, not mine. I much prefer people who like animals, don't have much in common with those who don't.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

meggels said:


> I just needed to vent, with other people that love their dogs as much as I do lol.
> 
> I consider my dogs like family. They ARE my kids.
> 
> ...


As much as you enjoy the love & company of your dog, I don't believe one should automatically think that an invitation to you includes your canine. Even when we're asked over to friends' who HAVE dogs, I usually leave my dog at home, unless we know them well enough to ask whether or not our dog is part of the invitation.

In the end, it's the prerogative of the person hosting the event to decide who does and doesn't come. So go or not, it's up to you. But fuming over not being able to bring your dog is over-reacting IMHO.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

while I do think it is the host's right to decide who can and can't come, 
I'm not a big fan of changing one's mind afterward.

then again, I'm of the mindset that if you don't like something, try to get as much exposure to it as possible.
(I also believe this is incredibly true for kids with food, but that's a completely different subject).
if those kids grow up to be dog-dislikers, it will be very sad in my opinion.
and yet that's how it seems to go sometimes, with the kids inheriting the parents dislikes instead of trying things out on their own.

but that seems a little off-topic, so!
I would be sure to leave early - I've been to many a BBQ where I knew my dog was not invited, and so I just left after everyone ate.
I've also been that person who will ask to bring their dog - you'd be surprised how many people agree as long as it's an outside thing 

that's interesting about the other people, usually white trash love them some dogs (my family is an example of this).
next time she barks at them you should tell her "good girl" and see if they say anything.
I love telling people I want my dog to bark at approaching strangers to guard me


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

That's disappointing that you were first told you could bring your dogs; then told "no".

But there is another side to this that you may not be seeing. Obviously it's a rather large gathering of people. Some will have a greater comfort level with dogs than others. Some people are especially cautious and concerned about dogs they don't know being around little children. You may feel convinced that your dogs wouldn't hurt a flea, but the other guests don't necessarily know that. Your mom, being a good hostess and wanting to make all her guests feel comfortable, understands that. Thus, she is not having any dogs present including her own. This seems to be a one time special occasion that I'm sure your mom wants to go super well. I would cut her some slack. 

I used to throw some parties that included people from some foreign countries where dogs are considered "outside" animals and definitely not part of everyday socializing indoors. In deference to their discomfort of being close to dogs, I always kept mine in the basement when they came. My dogs didn't suffer. They were exercised well earlier in the day and then given a bone just before company arrived.

Unless it's really close family or friends you know well having a super casual get-together, I'd never assume I could bring dogs or human children without asking.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

I probably would have muttered "White Trash" just after they said "Stupid Dog."


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I agree that ultimately it is my mom's decision. I think I was mostly annoyed because I had been under the impression for a few weeks that Murph would be coming, and was really looking forward to it, so now I'm just very dissapointed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Belles Mom said:


> I probably would have muttered "White Trash" just after they said "Stupid Dog."



Lol. Should have been like "Oh sorry, she's just really not a fan of women with mullets."



Gosh, I'm not nice tonight :-X


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Being "that house" that everyone brings their dogs to if they visit, I've been on both sides of the fence on this one. Ultimately I think that is is up to the hostess and what she thinks is most ideal for the event, taking all of her guests into consideration. 
I have times when I really just don't want people to bring their dogs to my place for any one of a few reasons, depending on what's going on. I have a cousin that is terrified of dogs, and I respect that. Some things, really, are just easier without dogs. Rather than be offended that your dogs won't be able to come, I would just go and enjoy the people, and skip out early to go be with the pooches. That's what I usually do, since no one in my family likes dogs but me. 

I think that as people who are passionate about our animals it is really easy to forget that no one appreciates your (collective you) animals like you do. Heck, when I bring the dogs to my grandpa's on the rare event that they are allowed to come with me, I have to hose off the grass after one pees.... it's just one of those things that as not-a-dog-person bothers him. He will never have dogs because he values his perfectly green lawn more. The more people there are at an event, the less likely my dogs are welcome, it's just a fact of life that I've learned to live with. My dogs are my kids, but most people just don't see it that way. For most people, people come first, and animals are second class. 

I have a 5 day trip to Lake Powell next month, and none of my dogs were welcome to go. I had to respect that choice, it's not my boat, not my decision, and NO ONE in my family likes dogs. My brother kind of does... but he's one of those "likes them when they're perfect, but hates them if they step out of line, and doesn't want to put work into them" kind of people. I opted to not go on this trip- seriously, five days with NO dogs, sounds a lot like Hell to me. I wasn't going. Then they all agreed on one dog, and asked me to come again. I couldn't bring Annie, or champ for reasons they said made them uncomfortable with it, but any of the others. I was grateful for the compromise, and it was enough to get me to go, but you just can't expect people to sacrifice their enjoyment for your pets.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Being "that house" that everyone brings their dogs to if they visit, I've been on both sides of the fence on this one. Ultimately I think that is is up to the hostess and what she thinks is most ideal for the event, taking all of her guests into consideration.
> I have times when I really just don't want people to bring their dogs to my place for any one of a few reasons, depending on what's going on. I have a cousin that is terrified of dogs, and I respect that. Some things, really, are just easier without dogs. Rather than be offended that your dogs won't be able to come, I would just go and enjoy the people, and skip out early to go be with the pooches. That's what I usually do, since no one in my family likes dogs but me.
> 
> I think that as people who are passionate about our animals it is really easy to forget that no one appreciates your (collective you) animals like you do. Heck, when I bring the dogs to my grandpa's on the rare event that they are allowed to come with me, I have to hose off the grass after one pees.... it's just one of those things that as not-a-dog-person bothers him. He will never have dogs because he values his perfectly green lawn more. The more people there are at an event, the less likely my dogs are welcome, it's just a fact of life that I've learned to live with. My dogs are my kids, but most people just don't see it that way. For most people, people come first, and animals are second class.
> ...



I agree with both sides of this. My whole family is comprised of a TON of dog people....so it can get chaotic when we all meet up. It's nice, but I love dogs and I can acknowledge it's overwhelming....I can't imagine what it would be like for someone afraid of dogs. 

Which kind of brings me to my next point....... I have a friend who is horrendously petrified of dogs. We were actually roommates in college...and when we graduated she moved up to Minnesota and I'm in Wisconsin. I know she'll never come stay at my house... which makes me sad because Minnie is a stellar representative of the species. Big, but gentle as can be. I know she won't be able to get past that though unless its on her terms. So like I said, I too can see both sides of this..... I would probably not bring mine, and just ditch out early. 

I just don't understand non-dog people though...still to this day ;-)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't like, but will respect someone's right to have or not have dogs at their BBQ. However, when it is my home-that's a different matter. I had a sign that I would put on the front door that read "The Dogs live here, you're just visiting" I had at least 2 sometimes 3 Rotties. If there were tons of folks (more than 50 or 60-I would let the dogs stay in my bedroom with the tv on and lock the door I'd had a keylock installed. With so many, they were better off. I would go into visit periodically & treat them. My one little girl couldn't stand it if there were more than about 5 or 6 and I couldn't keep a watch on her or the guests.

One Christmas the we were going to have our family photos taken & we had 3 Rottweilers and one APBT! I like small dogs-so don't get me wrong ( the last small dog I had was a precious little beagle who someone stole from our yard in the time it took me to change clothes & run back downstairs-I was 11 and cried for weeks. I said that I would never own another dog that someone would want to steal!) & I never did. It was hunting season. Anyway, We had our big guys by our sides and they totally ignored the comments, yips and growls. My son looked at me and winked and said loud enough for those nearby to hear. "Come on Apocalypse, lets get you away before one of these mean little dogs bites you"-we laughingly went on our way with our perfectly behaved aggressive dogs.  Gotta Love 'em.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

meggels said:


> Lol. Should have been like *"Oh sorry, she's just really not a fan of women with mullets."*
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm not nice tonight :-X


HAHAHAHAHA! You just made me choke on my diet coke!


----------

